# Update on Jerry the Feral Pigeon



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks to those who helped me figure out what to do with Jerry.(the saved baby feral pigeon)So I started bringing Jerry outside while he was standing on me.At first he didnt like it(he has his own shed,so who can blame him)But now-Twice a day or so I bring Jerry out for 1 or 2 hours each time.He walks around the drive way pecking seeds I put out for him.Sometimes he flies around the property.Sometimes he flies from the house to garage roof.Lots of doves have been coming to eat...but over the last couple days Jerry has become an attack pigeon.He sort of chases the doves-on foot of course.they run away,when he gets to close they fly,and he flies after them right to the road then turns around and comes home.Also,a few pigeons come down now.They all seem confused because Jerry follows people around,sits on the stairs with me.But now the doves are learning that Im OK and they come really close to me too,to eat.The point is....Im so proud of Jerry -hes so smart and nice,and entertaining.Sometimes I have to coax him to the shed,(if I have to go to work ,etc)other times hes ready and goes in himself.SO thats the deal.Jerry could fly away any time he is out.He doesnt want to.He IS happy and doing well.Thanks to those who helped me out with info here(you know who you are.)Lisa & Jerry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Lisa. It does sound like Jerry is a healthy and happy pigeon! Depending upon where you are located it may be about time for the hawks to be showing up in number, so take care with Jerry as he may not be very predator savvy.

Terry


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hawks*

Thanks  I live in town and have only seen 1 hawk in my 10 years here-but I keep a close eye-and jerry hopefully does have a sense of predators- for now,he is pretty sure that butterflies are predatory.This big fat ruffled pigeon,panics at the sight of a butterfly (LOL) Not funny to laugh at the poor guys fears but....its cute.Thanks for the reply.This website REALLY helped me alot.It saved Jerrys life pretty much with my help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He sounds like the sweetest pigeon. You did a great job with him and I am so happy for him and you that you have such a great little friend.
We would love a pic too 

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a lovely update. Jerry has the best of both worlds, I think - he has his pet human and a home, plus he has pigeons and doves to give him some birdy company too (and the evil fluttering beasts to run away from  )

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for the update on Jerry, Lisa!

He sounds like he has the best of both worlds! May he always be safe and live a long life!

Give him hugs and scritches from

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Jerry sounds like he has the perfect life! I love the mental picture of him running away from the butterflies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for everything you are doing for this sweety.

I must also plead with you, keep a hold of him outside, you have no idea how quickly a hawk can swoop by and pick up your precious bundle, and all you will hear and feel is the swish of wind and the air around the bird, and then the bird is gone. I have never seen a hawk until I got pigeons, they are attracted to them, as they are a favorite meal. You may not see them now, but you will. A pigeon by itself is also a target, a sitting duck....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My concern is that he could get startled like Tooter did, and fly off. Not only would he be a target for hawks, but also for people who might treat a friendly and lost pigeon cruelly. 
Daryl


----------



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hawks & other bad things*

WOW!! Thanks for all the great messages of encouragement.I know there is some risk to taking Jerry out.Before I did,hubby built him a huge outdoor cage.Jerry did NOT like that AT all.I was afraid he was going to choke himself in there.SO that didnt work out.We sit outside with Jerry when hes out which may help to deter predators.I read about Tooter a while back.I have to admit I was distraught just reading it.( I think Tooter came home after 6 long months) But I guess what Im saying is I am doing the best I can with what I have to work with.His shed is probably 6 by 10 feet,with a nice window,he sleeps up in the rafters.I am going to improve it this weekend,with some toys. I dont want to feel like I am holding him hostage,because maybe some people think having him in the shed is cruel-I dont know.I feel guilty sometimes,not sure if I should but hes a pigeon and it was a very hard decision to take him out,knowing the risks,but all the wild pigeons have the same risks only much worse(yes I have seen a hawk tear up a pigeon ,and I ran outside and screamed,he let it go and flew off,but the bird was hurt).When I got Jerry he had no feathers,a bleeding neck,and I had no syringe on hand or anything,took me days and travel time to find it.In the mean time I was giving him small pieces of wet bread.I didnt think he was going to live!Then he did.....now,I am trying to accomedate him,keep him safe,give him a semi normal life,and who knows,he may join the little flock I have coming to eat now.I just dont know what the future holds. But Jerry will always have a home in the shed,which I think he plans on sticking around. Of course any suggestions are welcomed,and tonight I will send a new pic!! That sounds great! I just need some help from the daughter to do it LOL.
 Lisa (Jerrys mom)


----------

